# Corningware hotplate



## justinhcase (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice Corningware hotplate for some one in the U.S.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vtg-70s-Electric-Corning-Ware-E-1310-Table-Range-Hot-Plate-Works-t30-/291806420757?hash=item43f1049f15:g:FmUAAOSwhOVXc~ql


----------

